# My Juvenile fade Golden Flowerorn growing >> SEP 8 new PIC !



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

*My Juvenile fade Golden Flowerorn growing >> after 5 month change!!* ( ^_^ )
*GO PAGE 2 & PAGE 3 !!!*

this photo take from* MARCH 23, 2011* .. still shy he was 2" inch put him in 10 G thank ,but always hide in the corner! that moment want to sale him, but no people get him, so decide keep him growing bigger ! 
*Click The Link ........ *http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...golden-flowerhorn-3-inch-see-last-page-14119/

























march 29 ( after 1 week ) ! take photo again... look like the colour starting show!

































Apr 23 after 1 month , give him a bigger space ! and add a hi fin pleco play with him!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

this pic toke on May 28 , the colour and the hump starting growing! and the size from 2.5" growing now 3.5 now, u can see much different then before!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

this is tonight take June 21 , the colour and the hump still growing ! he eat same as pig . little thick . *now is 4" Inch only*! look still have lots space growing , hope the hump will getting big! now i decide keep him !
















































* go next page for update pic!!*


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice & chubby!!!
Now you don't need to look for another fader.
:lol:


----------



## joker1535 (May 23, 2010)

Looks like he's going to be a big guy!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yes, only 3 month change like that,,, i will keep him for breeding .. 
hope the head getting more bigger too!


----------



## chiefwonton (Sep 19, 2010)

looking good. kok is developing well, best of luck!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! That is seriously impressive!
You really have the best FH collection! now i'm staring at the baby FH you're selling on the classifieds, hahah, I can't imagine all the possibilities!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> WOW! That is seriously impressive!
> You really have the best FH collection! now i'm staring at the baby FH you're selling on the classifieds, hahah, I can't imagine all the possibilities!


thk!!
i have Golden Fh / Red Texas / Blue diamond Fh / Red dragon Fh .... so far!
but i like Golden FH and Red Texas Fh only!

* go next page for update pic!!*


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

Your FH is gorgeous but I think he must be angry, the pleco looks like he's been beat up, looks like "playtime" is over! Time to grow up, no more friends.


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

yup. i feel bad for my small pleco too, but ..he is not angry with him, he like come bit the pleco fin ...and playing ...they have together also 2 months now, ..but anyway , i will change another bigger pleco for him , if the pleco bigger then the fh will be fine, before my golden fh parent is okie with the bigger pleco !


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Can u start a journal on your collection? i remember seeig you with ALOT of FH, haha, just wanna see em all!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Can u start a journal on your collection? i remember seeig you with ALOT of FH, haha, just wanna see em all!


haha,,
i need to search my computer find those pic, it may take a little time....
i will try post this 2 day!
that is good idea too, i never thinking did fH collection... thks!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

LOL! You didn't notice it? I started noticing your collection more than two years ago!
I recall a normal GIANT FH you had with a huge KOK! but that wuz awhile ago, not sure if you still have him!
But you should start one in the journal, hahaha, show off your collection


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> LOL! You didn't notice it? I started noticing your collection more than two years ago!
> I recall a normal GIANT FH you had with a huge KOK! but that wuz awhile ago, not sure if you still have him!
> But you should start one in the journal, hahaha, show off your collection


thks ! 
the golden Fh pair i was sold one of BCA member * Jordonsmum* on March ! dont know how is them now, 
and i chose one of baby from them growing, that is the little guy now! he look like have bigger kok on the future, because he just 4.25 " Inch only, still have lot space ....
and now i have another favorite one *RT*! i really like cichlid have a kok ! i will try show what i have later !!! 
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/bree...-golden-flowerhorn-collection-2622/#post24257


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweaneupeva said:


> Проверка форума на защиту от спама!
> Check the forum for spam protection!


What? You mean you're spam right?


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

update pic! took Aug 13 ,tonight
look the colour more show, and the head change little yellow! he had 5 " inch now!
* July 29 * / 2 pic 

















* Aug 13 tonight .... 5 pic !!!*


----------



## pranara (Dec 27, 2010)

Hey Pisces

Your FH looks great. Nice bump. What have you been feeding him? I feed mine mostly nls, blood worms, and frozen shrimp. Here are my FH male and female. Hopefully it uploads.

- MyPicx.com


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pranara said:


> Hey Pisces
> 
> Your FH looks great. Nice bump. What have you been feeding him? I feed mine mostly nls, blood worms, and frozen shrimp. Here are my FH male and female. Hopefully it uploads.
> 
> - MyPicx.com


thks! i do not feed blod worm, because it will easy make the water dirty , i just feed high protein pellets (3 times a day), and frozen prawn / king worm some time! now he almost fully change golden colour ! 
your pic can not open it!! hope can see soon!


----------



## pranara (Dec 27, 2010)

sorry about that failed link. I'll try your food diet tho. anyways this link should work.

*Male *

























*Female*

















*Eggs*


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

pisces said:


> thks !
> the golden Fh pair i was sold one of BCA member * Jordonsmum* on March ! dont know how is them now,
> 
> Here is a thread I posted to update you on them. You can see they are doing well  http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/monster-fish-21/my-pride-joy-flowerhorn-family-18690/


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

pranara said:


> sorry about that failed link. I'll try your food diet tho. anyways this link should work.


 the male have nice colour , and female look stronger then the male! 
thks for sharing! hope you will have soon!


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

jordonsmum said:


> pisces said:
> 
> 
> > thks !
> ...


----------



## pisces (Apr 22, 2010)

here is tonight i took ! look at he starting fade fully golden colour now!!he is about 6" , the golden is little lite, its because just starting fade this few days,,


----------



## jordonsmum (Mar 1, 2011)

He is amazing. Very beautiful!


----------

